# SUB-CONTRACTOR needed to build(give estimate) red brick or block(stucco finish) wall(



## soldz (Mar 18, 2007)

SUB-CONTRACTOR needed to build(give estimate) for red brick and block wall(fence) to back of residence in the Celebration area,. this job have to be professionally done by the highest skill persons in this field, this is going to be the first of many more jobs to come for the right person, the wall is about 90Lft long and 6ft high with two gate openings.


----------



## HemiMan2500HD (Mar 9, 2007)

where are you located


----------



## soldz (Mar 18, 2007)

Celebration, Florida. Disney area


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

"going to be the first of many jobs more to come" sounds like bait.


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds like a scam email. 

Where do I send my bank account number?


----------



## soldz (Mar 18, 2007)

it's so wierd everyone things my postings are spam, what i will do is get some pics of the last job i did, plus get some of this job that i am searching for a mason to build my brick wall, tell me what you all will think then, so unti, i have my pics i post no more.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

concretemasonry said:


> "going to be the first of many jobs more to come" sounds like bait.


Give me a good price and I'll give you all my work as long as you're the lowest bidder every time.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

When offered that bait by a client, my stanard response is: I will tell you what I'll do. Pay me my price for this first job, and if it goes without a hitch, I will discount the next one. For some reason, this offer is seldom taken, although I have had them accept that premise and they were good to work for and received a decent discount on the next one.

Kind of like when some HO "homebuilder" comes in and asks for the "contractor discount". I give it to them, certainly, usually bumping them from Truckload pricing to Broken packaging pricing. Everytime some one attempts to negoiate my price, it increases by 5%.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> When offered that bait by a client, my stanard response is: I will tell you what I'll do. Pay me my price for this first job, and if it goes without a hitch, I will discount the next one. For some reason, this offer is seldom taken, although I have had them accept that premise and they were good to work for and received a decent discount on the next one.
> 
> Kind of like when some HO "homebuilder" comes in and asks for the "contractor discount". I give it to them, certainly, usually bumping them from Truckload pricing to Broken packaging pricing. Everytime some one attempts to negoiate my price, it increases by 5%.


Sometimes I think the only thing my license is good for is the discount. Thanks for not giving it away to anybody.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

soldz said:


> SUB-CONTRACTOR needed to build(give estimate) for red brick and block wall(fence) to back of residence in the Celebration area,. this job have to be professionally done by the highest skill persons in this field, this is going to be the first of many more jobs to come for the right person, the wall is about 90Lft long and 6ft high with two gate openings.


Hey Soldz, you've come to the right place. According the very detailed specs that you have provided, our estimate for you project is $1, 437, 897.53 We can start tomorrow, right after you sign the contract & cut us a check:thumbup:


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

That's $1, 437, 897.53 cash.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

or money order.:stupid:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

tkle said:


> That's $1, 437, 897.53 cash.


actually I would be in for an even 1.4 million it's a dog eat dog world out here. 1/2 upfront cash...or if that seems high pay me 1 penny the first day double that the next day and continue to double if for 30 days. You would only owe me .16 the first week.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

lukachuki said:


> actually I would be in for an even 1.4 million it's a dog eat dog world out here. 1/2 upfront cash...or if that seems high pay me 1 penny the first day double that the next day and continue to double if for 30 days. You would only owe me .16 the first week.


Lowballer.

:laughing:


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

tkle said:


> Lowballer.
> 
> :laughing:


yeah he may seem like a lowballer,but aint know whay im paying a penny a day and doubling every day.
:no:


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

stacker said:


> yeah he may seem like a lowballer,but aint know whay im paying a penny a day and doubling every day.
> :no:


Probably why he makes money and I don't.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Soldz's posts are an education in "how not to hire a contractor". They're textbook homeowner speak.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

tkle said:


> Probably why he makes money and I don't.


i'm deceiving you if i give that impression


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Sheesh...I thought the old "I got lots more work after this..." was just a ploy in my area!


----------

